# Irish's Buds...



## Irish

:48:


----------



## Irish




----------



## SensiStarFan

very sexy! :hubba: 

Strain and length of flower?

-SSF-


----------



## slowmo77

nice Irish!!


----------



## Irish

hover over pic. name will appear.  this is real time, and some will begin to come down in a week at 8. some will go to 10...i'll show harvest pics here also...peace...


----------



## the chef

Thats sick! The molasses master does it again!!!


----------



## Locked

Very nice Dankity DANK Irish....I can't hover on the iPad so I don't know the strains but I do know they be DANK.


----------



## Irish

no hovering capabilities? hate it when that happens!  ...

post one is
1-2 bubba/master kush f2,  (EDIT...Mota Genetics)
3-4 orig ind bubblegum (had her a couple years)
5 colas
6-8 fireberry, ogr, dj, chimera

post two is
1-4 hoosier daddy, my cross of the bubblegum x fuc(tcvg)
5-8 ice
9-10 katsu bk

this is our current grow just winding down. i'll update it till i harvest. peace...

edit>>>the genetics of the bubba/master kush f2's i had originally stated as ogr was a mistake. it is Motarabel Genetics...<<<


----------



## Budders Keeper

Beautiful! Enjoy


----------



## Irish

wifes first grow that is curing.


----------



## OGKushman

cant hover over pic on iphone??? what are they irie??? lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

That looks like marijuanna man....Hoosier Daddy anyway:giggle:


----------



## Rosebud

wow, they look so healthy being so close to harvest. Do you make house calls?
what is the fireberry?


----------



## kaotik

very nice man
tell Ell congrats too   (has she smoked that joint yet  )


----------



## Irish

fireberry is,

ogr fireghani x bluetooth

fireghani is,

ogr fire og kush x afghan kush

bluetooth is,

dj short blueberry x chimera grapefruit/blueberry...

this smoke starts off with a real nice blueberry flavor, but after a two week cure loses quite alot of that flavor, (so i smoke faster). 

peace...


----------



## cubby

Great looking plants as usual, you got this growing thing down pat.  Lotsa' green mojo to you.


----------



## lordhighlama

:holysheep: that is a wonderful selection of strains.  As others have said very impressive skills!


----------



## Irish

kaotik said:
			
		

> very nice man
> tell Ell congrats too  (has she smoked that joint yet )


 
she stashed it like a trophy.:doh: 

wife rarely tokes, but is enjoying the grow aspect. she wants to help others!  ...peace...


----------



## Rosebud

Wonderful!


----------



## sawhse

Wow that's some good looking budporn


----------



## Thailord

I love what you do with the ICE strain.  I have seen few grow it to such luster and possess the flower development you have in yours.

I also like your pics of bubblegum, I'm curious, is this the true Indiana strain or a purchased "Dutchified" version?


----------



## Irish

this cross is original indiana bubblegum mom x (tcvg) FuC male.


----------



## Thailord

Irish said:
			
		

> this cross is original indiana bubblegum mom x (tcvg) FuC male.


 
Funny you should mention TCVG, LOL.  Crazy MF'r there for sure.  I almost got some of his old school Skunk, but I have so many Skunk strains and still have true SSSC & Neville's Seed Bank Skunk #1 seeds.  So I passed.

I really like to acquire true genetics, that can be verified b/c IMHO the Dutch sweed companies have watered down alot of genetics.  Nice to see some good old school genetics.  I have wanted that true Indy Bubblegum cut, or seeds of it for yrs now.  It is easy to find, only hard to verify if it the real deal.  The seed biz is full of ** genetics w/ great claims, but most are just pipe dreams from snake oil salemens.

Nice grow for sure.


----------



## nova564t

:dancing: :dancing: :aok: Sweeeeeeeet


----------



## Irish

i ran those skunks. i got all males. none that i seen as useable. we'll try those again later on. umbra ran them also, and got a few females. he showed them here finished, but didnt give much info on that grow. 

the FuC was originally named Skush. it is a sensi skunk crossed to a kush from bc. 

thanks for the comments everyone...peace...

(edit>motarebel) bubba/master kush f2's...

Edit...>i do alot of strains togeather and get mind boggled and stated these f2's as ogr gear. they are mota's f2's). sorry...


----------



## Irish

this is my bubblegum that i've had for years as clone only. it is touted as original, with no way to verify this. i have smoked the dutch, and can say this is by far different. this local cut has been passed around here a long time, and is a local staple in many grow rooms. i was given it as orig ind bubblegum, and thats bout all i can say...peace...


----------



## tcbud

Mmmmm mmmm good, that's how Irish grows it, MMMMMM MMMMM GOOD!

Beautiful plants/buds/pics here Irish.


----------



## Irish

hi tc. been awhile. have you decided on you outdoor grow for the summer season? is the show moving to higher ground, or will it stay in the enclosure? im going to attempt another outdoor grow myself. everything is coming along nicely now. thank you kindly tc...peace...

this is the fireberry...


----------



## Thailord

Irish said:
			
		

> i ran those skunks. i got all males. none that i seen as useable. we'll try those again later on. umbra ran them also, and got a few females. he showed them here finished, but didnt give much info on that grow.
> 
> the FuC was originally named Skush. it is a sensi skunk crossed to a kush from bc.
> 
> thanks for the comments everyone...peace...
> 
> ogr bubba/master kush f2's...


 
Funny you mention Skush, my old nick name back in the day was Skushy b/c my first cross which was locally grown and may still be grown in that area was called Skush.  It was a cross of a Sacred Skunk #1 female and a  Hindu Kush male I got from seed stock from a Vancouver Island grower/breeder.  I did this back in 1980.  Kind of funny, I made alot of seeds for local growers and passed some along to a few growers in Vancouver, and other areas of Canada.  


I know it is hard to verify your Bubblegum, but I do know the true Bubblegum strain came out of Indiana and was reworked over & over again, if I'm not mistaken, Dutch Passion was the first to release a "dutchified" version of it.


----------



## Irish

Skushy?  i like it man! 

i ran alot of testers for crazy over the years. the skush(fuc) is one ive kept around for a few years. it is some very good smoke. at least i think so, and alot others too. he had a mix pack called 09 sht mix, that has alot of fuc in those also, and some other fire skunk crosses. i highly recommend those. 

indiana is where my bro that gave me my cut is from.  most of the bubblegum around here is this same cut. ive smoked it for a long while now. i believe it to be the real deal.

heres a pic of my bubblegum mom...


----------



## lordhighlama

that is one seriously sexy mom Irish.  Definitely enjoying this litte show of your's.


----------



## Thailord

Irish said:
			
		

> Skushy?  i like it man!
> 
> i ran alot of testers for crazy over the years. the skush(fuc) is one ive kept around for a few years. it is some very good smoke. at least i think so, and alot others too. he had a mix pack called 09 sht mix, that has alot of fuc in those also, and *some other fire skunk crosses*. i highly recommend those.
> 
> indiana is where my bro that gave me my cut is from. most of the bubblegum around here is this same cut. ive smoked it for a long while now. i believe it to be the real deal.
> 
> heres a pic of my bubblegum mom...


 
Many newer generation growers discount Skunk, and many of the crosses.  I have grown Skunk #1 from seed in the late 70's and early 80's, grew SSSC & Seed Bank Skunk #1's and crosses, and IMHO the true potential of this strain has not been reached.  I still see very unique and desirable phenotypes coming out of Skunk #1 stock.

The Bubblegum I am seeking is very dark in color when dried and cured, and the taste is what is unique of any others I have tried; it is a hashy spicy taste with a cumin aftertone.  They all smell similar, but that one unique taste is what I'm seeking b/c it was the most potent one I ever tried.  I'm a potency smoker first.  Flavors and colors are nice to look at, but if it does not kick me in the balls and/or knock my head in, it really has no use to me.


----------



## Irish

:48:


----------



## Irish




----------



## WeedHopper

Nice.


----------



## Irish

thanks. 

these are the two phenos of ice i have at eight weeks, four days flower...could go ten. ...peace...


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

gnarly man..those sound like tasty strains


----------



## PUFF MONKEY

i want a full report on the ice...i've been looking at that strain for a while


----------



## Irish

this is the mom in the HD cross...


----------



## OGKushman

very nice irish!

can I call you Irie for short? lol I like it


----------



## Irish

irie? no worries brother...peace...:watchplant:


----------



## OGKushman

OH IRIE....your green makes my green get all...well green:hubba:




*_clicky_


----------



## Irish

now we got us some serious pot porn.

edit...mota b/m kush f2


----------



## Jericho

Very nice Irish.


----------



## Irish

1-2 fuc
3-4 katsu bubba kush. very frosty girl. 
5-6 thinned out all the fans last night. 

hope you are enjoying the porn. a few hd's are close, and i'll show you the harvest pics here. thanks for all the kind words...peace...


----------



## ronnie77

hey, they are so healthy and nice. i am seriously enjoying the view. wonderful work IRISH.


----------



## Irish

Hd...


----------



## OGKushman

lookin :hubba: irie! 

"damn *irie* i had no idea you could stink so good!"
-Method man


:rofl:


----------



## lordhighlama

Gulp!


----------



## sawhse

Wow :doh: looking good man!


----------



## Irish




----------



## Irish

few more of my HD...


----------



## Irish

i have two phenos of ice. this is the smaller of the two that was chopped today...peace...


----------



## the chef

Yuuuumey! I'll be over in five!


----------



## Irish

this is the larger pheno of the ice...these were chopped today at 9.5 weeks flower...


----------



## OGKushman

irish....ugh

post 55 shot 3
those were looking good, looks like an early chop man what happened? your calyxes are not bulging yet. your hairs are almost all still soft white and a few weeks out...

esplain!

over a J 
:48:


----------



## Irish

began flower on 1/6. thats 9.5 flower. i need that space for my 8's. if it dont smoke descent at 9.5, its hash...


----------



## Irish




----------



## dekgib

damn irish you have been super busy i see awesome work


----------



## Irish




----------



## Irish

motarabel b/m kush f2...edit<<<


----------



## Irish

tcvg's cross...a correction is on these, that they are in 2 quart pots, not 1 quarts as i thought they were.:doh:  these are a staple in practically all my grows past couple years. i like em that much. not big producers, but it's just quality smoke to me. i'm stingy with it. and they dont take much space also. bonus!...peace...

the cross is sensi skunk x kush...


----------



## Irish

whoa, who's at the wheel :doh:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice my friend..looks like some Nice smoke is in the near future

take care and be safe
:48:


----------



## WeedHopper

I knew that was TCVG's cross. Looks nice.


----------



## Irish

harvested today at ten weeks...

i took the first run with this nine weeks, and was'nt happy with that smoke, because it lacked taste. this one had no smell whatsoever while growing it. buzz is heavy indica stone. 

peace...

edit>>>my bad. these are motarabel genetics, not ogr as originally stated. was a misunderstanding on my part totally...<<<still fire a dank


----------



## Rosebud

They look so great for being at the end. I see no yellow leaves. 
nice.


----------



## the chef

He's got the magic touch Rosie!


----------



## sawhse

Irish said:
			
		

> harvested today at ten weeks...
> 
> i took the first run with this nine weeks, and was'nt happy with that smoke, because it lacked taste. this one had no smell whatsoever while growing it. buzz is heavy indica stone.
> 
> peace...


 :hubba:  looks great man!!! Not sure why the thumbs down came up in header:doh: stupid ipad..lol


----------



## Irish

these are pics of the cross i pollen chucked in half gallon pots, and one gallon smart pots. these were clones used to fill real estate during the main show. they ran 8.5, and were ran specifically for a hash run. 

i air dryed over night, and bagged loosely in a gallon freezer bag, where thier sitting now til tomorrow. (i had a nice wooden slotted spoon, and my dog made tooth picks outta that).:doh:  so i'll try finding one tomorrow at the getting place.

peace...


----------



## Irish

400w buds...


----------



## Irish

this is my ogr/dj/chimera buds. 

fireghani x bluetooth...peace...


----------



## ozzydiodude

Pass me a beer while I set here and :bong:

Great looking buds Brother


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  Beer me too


----------



## Irish

beer me three amigos...

this one will put you down like a 12 pack.:hubba: 
(thats the same as 'down like four flats') 

peace...:48:

edit...Mota Genetics...


----------



## Irish

this is my feel good weed. andd right now, i feel pretty darn good!


----------



## Irish




----------



## Irish

this one is getting a reprieve so i can run the clones through before i make up my mind. sure is nothing like my widow.


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Great pics IRISH, our old ladies think alot alike,  role playing that cracked me up.


----------



## WeedHopper

Yum Yum


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

Great stuff Irish, A friend of mine is growing a strain he calls Alaskan Ice, looks similar, beautiful garden man, great job.


----------



## Erbal

3 words Irish ... Nom, Nom, Nom.


----------



## Irish

thank you.

skag, i grew it that one time, and it went 9 weeks, but as ogk pointed out, the pistils were still white. well after a good cure, the smoke is heavy couch lock. it seems to be getting stronger the longer it cures. i have terrible insomnia, so its some good stash to help with that. 

i'm running clones now from the two phenos i have, and i'll take them out further this run. thier close to where i chopped the last set...i'll post more pics here.

everything is labled. there is two new strains in this run. a sour diesel moonshine i got from a good friend as a clone, and a white widow i've had for a few years...peace...


----------



## Irish

more...peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice *Irish*...I would like to try some that moonshine someday..Sy hello to Ell

:48:


----------



## Irish

*sour diesel moonshine... *


----------



## thomas 11111

Awesome buds Irish!  :48:


----------



## kaotik

man you've been rockin it lately, irish. 
i've been very impressed with your last few crops there, very healthy happy ladies 
the SDM is no different. she looks quite dank 

i hope the health of your plants is a reflection of your own 
take care man


----------



## bho_expertz

nice buds ... looking tasty.


----------



## thomas 11111

Hey Irish.  Just stopped in to give you a great big CONGRATS!  You deserve it!:clap::dancing::headbang2::yay:


----------



## Irish

kaotik said:
			
		

> man you've been rockin it lately, irish.
> i've been very impressed with your last few crops there, very healthy happy ladies
> the SDM is no different. she looks quite dank
> 
> i hope the health of your plants is a reflection of your own
> take care man


 
it was the year of the clones bro. all clones all year. i had to see if i'd rather run clones or seed. i still prefer my grows from seed! better harvests i think. i did get alot more runs with clones, but i still prefer the seeds myself. hard to break old habits. 

my chair is sitting in the corner as a reminder. first and last thing i see every morning/night. i cant say i dont need it still, cause i got bad days. but thier alot better than my best day 6 months ago if that makes sense. 

i've got alot to be thankful for this year, and one more battle, and with friends like you brother, i'm already one up!   ...peace...


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

I'm a seed guy to Irish, I gotta make a few from each grow, I like to give them away with a nugget from there mom.  this time it was BLZ,I seeded, Next time the C99 X BLZ, Maybe cross a Mazzar with a BLZ, hell just have fun with it. I went out and did some shoping today, going organic and went fertilizer shopping. Got some stuff chefnovelle was talking about.

 hendrikus.


----------



## Irish

that cindy you have skag, i would love to get ahold of her twin. never tried cindy that i know of anyway. we love making seed too. this (HD) hoosier daddy, that i have is a cross i made up that correctly named is original indiana bubblegum x fuc. the fuc was made by an old member from here, goes by 'that crazy vancouver guy'. many peeps have grown her. i still have the original fuc, and i've f2'ed that also cause i like it so much, and she has been in most of my grows over the past several years...

time to up some more pics of who's next on the chopping block. i took these girls outside in the 102 degree sun today, and flushed them. (working on my farmers tan):doh: 

((i have the tag wrong on this 'bubblegum'. it should read HD, bubblegum pheno. ))...peace...


----------



## Irish

white widow...i got her from nirvana in 08...i passed clones around to friends, and my sis got a few also. and in 09 mine got froze out from a blown heater, and i lost all dozen, and the mom also. it was tragic!  

well, while i was in the hospital having back surgery this past winter, my sis located one of my clones from one of her friends that was still running her, but had moved away, and when i came home, they delivered her back to me, and karma was smiling on these old irish eyes again. 

she was just a wee clone back in february of two inches tall. i vegged her, took clones, and flowered her in a one gallon pot. i rushed her thru this run just for this cola for that blast from the past, taste.:hubba: 

peace...


----------



## lordhighlama

neat story Irish!


----------



## Irish

thanks LHL.  

harvested tonight, sour diesel moonshine...


----------



## the chef

Congrats molasses master! Frosty looking ganja brother!


----------



## Old Hippie

Very Nice there Irish my man!:farm:


----------



## Irish

howdy chef, and old hippie. good to see you back again this summer OH. look forward to see what your growing this round.  ...

this is my (HD), hoosier daddy. i harvested her today, plus others, and still more to come down...peace...


----------



## tn_toker420

NICE lookin' Nugs Irish. I'll def stay tuned for this grow :bongin: Did you by chance ever run tcvg's KULT ???  That HD is sum killer lookin' stuff man...Keep it Up and Keep it GREEN man


----------



## Locked

Nice buds brosef.....more to come down? What are ya growing in an Airplane Hanger this year?  lol

Keep it green and keep it Dank my friend.


----------



## Irish

thanks hammy and tn toker.  

tn toker, havent seen you around for awhile, welcome back my friend.  yeah, i've ran crazys kult many times in both soil and dwc. she's a giant in dwc, but always best tasting in soil. but she was bred for outdoors. thats where she really shines! ...peace...

heres that smaller ice pheno i ran last round, and ogk thought i took her down too early, so i gave him the benefit of the doubt, and ran a clone out to 12 weeks. (those pistils dark enough now bro?)  

this smaller pheno is done here. its basically all leafy bud covered in super glue trichs. i'm gonna hang dry her a couple days, and make ice hash. peace...


----------



## Irish

sour diesel moonshine...been curing 5-6 weeks...i lost most of this bud to mold while curing. ...first time thats happened in a long time...

i select pollenated this with pure afghan, and pulled a few seeds, and got a few more buds to check still.

no diesel. no blueberry. it has a afghani, peppery, and slightly fruity twang. 50/50 buzz. no lock down. i give it a 7 overall. thats cause of the mold issue, and length of high. peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks Nice *Irish*..The beans ya made are they viable?..when ya gonna drop them in Soil?...


Take care and be safe


----------



## happydaze

nice


----------



## Irish

will run those this fall 4u. i'm already chomping at the bit to just grow. must wait out the heat and mess around with the few i have outdoors. looking around for some kush too while i wait... peace...

4u2smokes purple bud outdoors just before flowering...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Happy smokeing

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Nice ladies Irish!


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

bummer about the mold , just alot of humidity right now, I cut some of my bigger buds up for cureing in the summer, and try to avoid trophy buds by topping.


----------



## Irish

bubba/master kush f2...(kush nest) 

edit>>>mota genetics...


----------



## nvthis

Did someone say quality?

My good Irish hooligan! That SD moonshine just looks stellar, dude.. Setting them up, and knockin' 'em down, yer rockin' steady my friend 

We gonna see some pics of your hash makin's??


----------



## Irish

i'll get to some more hash soon, as x-mas is nearing, and what better to give as gifts to toker friends that don't grow...

but i do have that lake county purple widow to show you all. these are from seed, grown outdoors this season. had to bring them in the barn as first threat of frost forecasted. cool. good photo op. peace...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Im likeing that Purple Widow....How long does she take to finish?  She looks very healthy..


take care and be safe


----------



## nvthis

Hohoho now.. Looking good bro.. From Lake County you say? Damn, that's right in my backyard


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

that indiana weed looks pretty tasty, hoosier daddy, cracked me up totally, whose your mama!!!! lol,  great looking buds,


----------



## SKAGITMAGIC

SKAGITMAGIC said:
			
		

> that indiana weed looks pretty tasty, hoosier daddy, cracked me up totally, whose your mama!!!! lol, great looking buds,


 
lookin at last years posts and grow, i wonder sometimes if i smoke to much.


----------



## Sol

Irish said:
			
		

> i'll get to some more hash soon, as x-mas is nearing, and what better to give as gifts to toker friends that don't grow...
> 
> but i do have that lake county purple widow to show you all. these are from seed, grown outdoors this season. had to bring them in the barn as first threat of frost forecasted. cool. good photo op. peace...




  Beautiful plants. Lake County? I havent heard that in 20 yrs. I was  raised in Gary. Wonder if its' still there, or did it get sucked into a big ,black hole?


----------



## Old Hippie

Nice Cola Irish,  love those BIG girls! :hubba:


----------



## Irish

sorry bout that. the purple widows were from lake co cali., from a breeder at the no bull ranch. they still got time to purple up, and its getting cooler out quickly here. being a widow, i was almost sure they would get much bigger and squirrley outside, but they stayed pretty uniform at four foot. my friend said not to grow them inside cause of height issue, but now i see what they'll actually do, there will be a run indoors this upcoming season. 

onward dank...

these are my purple peach going outdoors. in the shed atm cause of rain past couple days, and it is clearing now, so out they go again...these are in the dirty dozen thread too. peace...


----------



## the chef

Dam Irish looking dankity dank from the ol molasses master! Mojo to ya!


----------



## HemperFi

Excellent -- Buds of the month without question. Far superior to anything presented.


----------



## HemperFi

except those OD grows that blow the mind.


----------



## lbezphil2005

Great job, Irish - great group of genetics and great job growing them babies out, bro - keep the faith!!


----------



## oregonduck76

nice work kind sir!


----------



## Irish

...first bud pics coming in from this seasons first harvest...thanks for stopping in and looking, and all the nice comments everyone. merry xmas, happy new year... peace


----------



## ozzydiodude

Back at you Bro


----------



## Irish

oz, this buds for you brother...

Orig. IBG x FuC(tcvg)...


----------



## nvthis

Oh yeah, it's official..

It's Christmas at Irish's house!!!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's official..
> 
> It's Christmas at Irish's house!!!


 
:yeahthat:


Congrats On BPOTM brother

:48:


----------



## Lemon Jack

nvthis said:
			
		

> Oh yeah, it's official..
> 
> It's Christmas at Irish's house!!!




I got the egg nog


----------



## Rosebud

That is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Ryder

Irish said:
			
		

> ...first bud pics coming in from this seasons first harvest...thanks for stopping in and looking, and all the nice comments everyone. merry xmas, happy new year... peace


 Beautiful Buds and Nice Cross.. I love Bluemoonshine ..Is that a BBP cross ?


----------



## lordhighlama

me = drooling


----------



## Irish

​


----------



## ozzydiodude




----------



## HabitualConcepts

This is why we need an icon of a guy drooling


----------



## orangesunshine

BPOTM---well deserved---nice job braddah---merry x mas


----------



## oregonduck76

irish's buds lookin good as always


----------



## Irish

organic grown...


----------



## Lemon Jack

:cool2:  Those look great Irish.  Ive beenn curious about organics lately.  But I already poured out so much building 10 Dwc buckets  I just cant justify doing it right now.  But your looks awesome and makes me want to reconsider.


----------



## orangesunshine

2 thumbs up on that 7g top senior---:icon_smile:


----------



## nouvellechef

Real nice.


----------



## Irish




----------



## Irish




----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice buddy...Love that HD  


take care and be safe


----------



## orangesunshine

that HD is one that i would like to get into my garden one day---top notch *irish*---you did good kid


----------



## bubba902

Oh lord. Looks amazing  please oh please let me have your mojo lol.


----------



## Irish

this is my mom that made a nice blue pheno crossed to a pure afghan male...the smoke is top shelf from both...


----------



## bho_expertz

Those seeds are looking gourgeous Irish. Very very nice ...


----------



## docfr8

Some pics of the hobby


----------



## docfr8

Sorry.. I should have made a differnt thread.. My bad.. Just too blazed


----------



## nouvellechef

Yikes


----------



## Lemon Jack

I wouldnt think that the best  idea posting all those pics of yourself even if you are a medi grower


----------



## docfr8

Lemon Jack said:
			
		

> I wouldnt think that the best  idea posting all those pics of yourself even if you are a medi grower


 
Understood. thank you, and I feel you on that.. Even with all the grey area with prop215, cali legislation, and Federal agencies bullshit redtape, Im just growing small scale within the guidlines. 

Yes, I may appear to be a [email protected] for the face pics, but I still have passion and love for my craft. I firmly and stand behind the cause to help patients who need meds 


(pre-answer response to this post)
Respondent: _"You'll feel real good about the cause when you are in prison" _

Me: I guess it would suck to be me when the sh|t hits the fan :holysheep: :holysheep:


----------



## Irish

howdy docfr8. nice looking room man. thanks for dropping by...


----------



## docfr8

Irish said:
			
		

> howdy docfr8. nice looking room man. thanks for dropping by...


 
Thanks Irish.. Much appreciation.. You have amazing looking flowers!!!!


----------



## Budders Keeper

Very tasty looking stuff, but I would spend half the day just deciding which strain to smoke...and the other half smoking them all. I would never get anything done. Oh wait, I already don't get anything done. 

I do love it when you can actually see "sticky" in a pic.


----------



## Irish

*bk*, thanks. i got a new camera for xmas, so i'll be able to take macros now.:hubba: 

all pics previously taken were with a 7 mp kodak...  will get some bud shots up here soon for your viewing pleasure...


----------



## orangesunshine

when we gonna see that new camera in action *irish*


----------



## lbezphil2005

Don't worry, as usual, with a new camera he's probably taking about 1000 pics then sort thru - I know mine pisses me off, every time I think its finally clear I'll zoom it to full size and its freaking blurry again, lmao!!  time and time again, I'll end up posting the least blurry, lol!!!  On another note, Irish, bro - damn, that be some fine smoke, bro!  Keep the faith!


----------



## lordhighlama

howdy Irish, haven't been in here in a while.  Things looking dank as usual.  That sour diesel looks wicked!


----------



## Irish




----------



## Irish

this was the most recent harvest of hd at xmas...


----------



## Irish




----------



## bubba902

Can I get some of your green blessings. My mouth is.watering so bad, the bald dude couldnt clean the drool up.
Congrats on good smoke


----------



## Irish

of the three gg hybrids (bubblicious, pink lemonade, pure gold) we like this one the best. theres a purple pheno in the hybrid also. just did'nt get that one this time. i'm pretty happy with this...


----------



## Irish




----------



## bubba902

very very nice Irish


----------



## orangesunshine

way to go kid---


----------



## lordhighlama

:aok:


----------



## Irish

this pheno was bpotm last month...

thanks for stopping in to scope out the buds everyone...


----------



## Irish

this is a blue pheno from the mom above crossed to a pure afghan male.


----------



## Irish

thanks for the tip Hick...this is 20 micron hand mixed with a wooden slotted spoon...


----------



## Irish

i have two phenos of this one. this one was shaped like a xmas tree with twice the amount of bud as the other...a solid 8...


----------



## Irish

this is the keeper pheno. it is a smaller plant than the one above. it was a small round bush from seed that reminded me of the growth of chem d, and the smoke is something really special...it is heavenly even...


----------



## Irish

this was a first ran. it smells lemony, taste hazy, with a slight peppery aftertaste...it is excellent day smoke in that it is functional...the high expands to different planes in this creeper weed that will keep ya smiling like you know something no one else knows in the room that don't partake...


----------



## Irish

this one had a few nanners at week seven...i'm running clones that i will pick them off from and run them out to eight...the smoke is very good at seven... 

all pics in last two days were xmas harvest...the flower room is full again, and several weeks in. if you would like to watch my second round of three for the season, it is here...

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=59965

peace...


----------



## Lemon Jack

Everything looks great Irish.:cool2:


----------



## bho_expertz

Bastard :doh:

Like your nugs ... Whish i could taste them ...


----------



## kaotik

dang, you been a busy man 
getting scissor grip yet? 
  hows the back?


----------



## Gone2pot!

Porn! Absolute Porn! :ciao:

:48:


----------



## oregonduck76

irish buds always lookin good!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

Where is ..."Black betty"???/   :lama:


----------



## Grower13

:48:


----------



## Irish

holy grail...


----------



## Lemon Jack

She's got quite the nug up top   great work as always irish.


----------



## orangesunshine

looking like a fine candidate for bpotm there *Irish*


----------



## bho_expertz

Sick plant that Holy Grail  ! Do you know the genetics ?


----------



## Gone2pot!

bho_expertz said:
			
		

> Sick plant that Holy Grail  ! Do you know the genetics ?



:giggle:  it's not a strain name... But maybe ... ??? _The_??? Holy Grail 

Black Betty!!!  (bam-a-lam) :giggle:

*Irish* you are rockin' it!!


----------



## bho_expertz

:doh: ... looks awesome ...


----------



## Irish

kaotik... 

edit> Hippy Glue Pheno by Kaotik...


----------



## Lemon Jack

:aok: frawsty


----------



## OldHippieChick

Holy Crap Irish.... 
that BPOTM rocks ! 
xox
OHC


----------



## maineharvest

Very nice Irish. I like.


----------



## dekgib

Wow the pics are amazing.
You really do awesome work.:icon_smile:


----------



## Nico

Irish said:
			
		

> this was a first ran. it smells lemony, taste hazy, with a slight peppery aftertaste...it is excellent day smoke in that it is functional...the high expands to different planes in this creeper weed that will keep ya smiling like you know something no one else knows in the room that don't partake...


 
Yes indeed very nice.

I shall look forward to seeing how big my out door amnesia will bring in dried and cured in a few months

Nico


----------



## Irish

outdoor 2012...


----------



## drfting07

Shes a Beaut' Irish! I have trouble keeping my girls green til chop like you seasoned pros. Sitting here :stoned: enjoying the show. This is my favorite time of year. CHOP CHOP CHOP! 

Some Early Satori :48: 

Drft :ciao:


----------



## powerplanter

Some sexy ladies, well done.


----------



## Irish

thanks drfting 'n powerplanter...awesome satori show you put up this season drfting... 

od nugs of LL x BT...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

awesome...just Awesome

:48:


----------



## drfting07

:holysheep: Wow, Irish! Looks stunning! Thanks for the kind words, bud. Means a whole lot coming from you.


----------



## brimck325

i see that a mouse runnin up your pant leg, is good luck!lol. great work irish! that **** x apollo is covered....peace


----------



## Irish

on cloud nine...

merry xmas, and happy new year mp friends...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Love that LLx BT. One of my favorite hybs. You can find some really purple plants in those that are nice and dank. Winner for sure.


----------



## Irish

made this one last season. this is just 6.5 weeks. it is a chem-d pheno. my favorite smoke at this time...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:stoned:


----------



## Irish

(dead prez og x bodhi sunshine daydream)...

edit> by Greenblood (lifeblood seeds)...


----------



## Irish

Gooeybreeders, You Want This...(YWT)...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:ciao:  *Irish*


have ya smoked the You want this yet?...She looks tastey


----------



## Irish

*4u,* not yet. curing it now...i have two other girls that don't have the color this one does...these are from benny's seed lottery last year and i picked #1 which turned out to be gooeybreeders YWT... 

i also just started some others from gooeybreeder that are in cups. 

kalisnapple x dark desire x zinn x gooey
dark desire x zinn x sonics rocket
pure gooey
lava x berry mania...


----------



## Irish

A13bx X Sky Guy, by Greenblood (lifeblood seeds)...


----------



## Irish

(chem-d x purple wreck x blue moonshine(F) x black dahlia(M) poly-hybrid) 

this is another girl i made last season...it is a chem-d pheno...yummy yum yum...:icon_smile:


----------



## risktaker27

:holysheep:  looking very nice


----------



## Irish

(cantalope skunk-ISP x sunshine daydream-Bodhi), by greenblood, lifeblood seeds...


----------



## Locked

Looking good Irish...


----------



## Irish

(sour ak x purple empress)...


----------



## Irish

(dirty dozen crew collaboration)...should name this one daywrecker.


----------



## Rosebud

Those look nice Irish. The Ak/Pe is very pretty. The PM and pure afgan look loke some big ole buds. Nice job as usual.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

very nice brother...My SourAk..didnt purple like yours..very nice...I think My YWT is my only purple....thanks for sharing...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

how many days bloom you let your YWT go *Irish*?...mine is heading into week 5 now and seeing some purple without temp minipulations


----------



## powerplanter

I was just wondering if you smoked some of the Sunshine Day Dream from Bodhi and how did you like it?


----------



## Irish

*4u*, i took ywt at 8.5 weeks. it was just as it started to go amber...i did'nt need anymore lock down stuff, already got plenty with all the pink mama hybrids...  you'll love that purp ywt...i also had another light green pheno of that i still need to document... 

*powerplanter,* never smoked the sunny d, but my bro greenblood did and loved it. still curing the hybrid sunny skunk. i think it will grow massive buds outdoors, and i'll be running one od this summer...

thanks for the kind words all...


----------



## Irish

chem d pheno of chem d x purple wreck/blue moonshine x tga black dahlia.


----------



## Irish

emerald triangle seeds...(grapefruit x bubba kush)...


----------



## Irish




----------



## trillions of atoms

mmmmmmmm looks like danky goodness


----------



## powerplanter

Irish said:
			
		

> *4u*, i took ywt at 8.5 weeks. it was just as it started to go amber...i did'nt need anymore lock down stuff, already got plenty with all the pink mama hybrids...  you'll love that purp ywt...i also had another light green pheno of that i still need to document...
> 
> *powerplanter,* never smoked the sunny d, but my bro greenblood did and loved it. still curing the hybrid sunny skunk. i think it will grow massive buds outdoors, and i'll be running one od this summer...
> 
> thanks for the kind words all...




Its on my list of strains I'd like to try.  Sounds really good on Attitudes site.  Thanks for the info. Buds look awesome as usual.


----------



## drfting07

Did those emerald triangle seeds impress? Would you buy more of their gear? Been keeping an eye on them, havent seen them grown out by a member before.


----------



## Irish

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Did those emerald triangle seeds impress? Would you buy more of their gear? Been keeping an eye on them, havent seen them grown out by a member before.


 
i won those seeds in a xmas pic contest. (pic was of the xmas tree purple wreck/blue moonshine f2 in this thread) i would'nt buy these myself. i'd say thier low mids...had some space to fill, and those happened to be the pack i grabbed to fill it...not impressed... thanks for looking drfting07. 

powerplanter, i won those seeds also (YWT). sorta...our dirty dozen team of testers had a seed extavaganza give-away where you drew a number, and won the pack that matched it. i had #1, which was gooeybreeders 'you want this' (ywt)...i did not know it was a mixed pack until recently. (i hate mixed packs unless by a specific breeder that i follow thier work closely). it was my first ever run with gooeybreeder gear, and since i have started four other poly-hybrids from him...the purp ywt pheno i found in the mixed pack is good as it gets.  i did'nt keep a clone. mom space is full up... (the green pheno i have is also very good)...thanks for stopping in pp...


----------



## Irish

Toa... 

:48:


----------



## drfting07

Thanks Irish! I too like what i see of the YWT. I have a DD Pal that is nice enough to give me a cut or two. Im eager to try it this coming season.


----------



## Irish

drfting07 said:
			
		

> Thanks Irish! I too like what i see of the YWT. I have a DD Pal that is nice enough to give me a cut or two. Im eager to try it this coming season.


 
a friend with weed is a friend indeed...


----------



## drfting07

:cool2: Yes Sir!


----------



## WeedHopper

Very nice.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## Iron Emmett

Irish, i hope you dont mind me posting a couple of pics in your thread, thought you might like to see what i had done here.

This first 2  are Hoosier Daddy x Pure Afghani 






The 3rd and 4th are Lemon Larry X BlueTooth X Pure Afghani



Bud close up, she has some great dark purple leaves



Love the colors on all these ladies, and the buds are stinky but sweet, the buds are all very tight, the bigger ones being the size of a 1 litter soda bottle, and some fat little 10 inch bud bats.

They are 58 Days today, all are about 80% Cloudy 10% Amber/Clear.
thinking they will get the chop next weekend sometime.

anyways thanks brother, hope you like the snap shots.


----------



## Irish

Iron Emmett said:
			
		

> Irish, i hope you dont mind me posting a couple of pics in your thread, thought you might like to see what i had done here.
> 
> This first 2  are Hoosier Daddy x Pure Afghani
> View attachment 201629
> 
> 
> View attachment 201630
> 
> 
> The 3rd and 4th are Lemon Larry X BlueTooth X Pure Afghani
> View attachment 201631
> 
> 
> Bud close up, she has some great dark purple leaves
> View attachment 201632
> 
> 
> Love the colors on all these ladies, and the buds are stinky but sweet, the buds are all very tight, the bigger ones being the size of a 1 litter soda bottle, and some fat little 10 inch bud bats.
> 
> They are 58 Days today, all are about 80% Cloudy 10% Amber/Clear.
> thinking they will get the chop next weekend sometime.
> 
> anyways thanks brother, hope you like the snap shots.


 
hey iron emmett, glad you enjoyed growing those. we used the pure affy male on ten moms in an open pollenation. i just finished up my first lemon larry x bluetooth indoors, that was'nt fully pollenated. really nice smoke. awesome grow friend.


----------



## Irish

hash is from my friend benny's black dahlia #8(BD8, Black Betty)...(pics in this thread)... 

this is ice hash extracted in bubble bags. i got an ounce this run...


----------



## the chef

hey old man! loooove the hash!


----------



## Irish

*chef*, old friends is like good hash, and fine wine...when you got all three, it's gonna be a great day... good to see you around again brother...


----------



## the chef

Same here brother!


----------



## drfting07

Hey Irish :ciao:

Mind digging up some picks of your LBHxPA and PMxPA? :cool2:


----------



## Irish

drfting, pm/pa is on pg 11, post #218.  and this is LBH x PA (lemon berry haze x pure afghan. another dirty dozen strain, made by me).


----------



## maineharvest

Lookin good Irish!  Any blue moonshine buds on the way?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:48:


----------



## Irish

OG...(presidential ogk x sky guy, by greenblood, lifesblood seeds)... 

happy 420...BIU...:bong:


----------



## Irish

(Gooeybreeder)...:icon_smile: 

@8 weeks...


----------



## WeedHopper

Man that looks Tasty. Nice Job Irish.


----------



## Irish

one of my od guerilla plots...spent three years scouting new plots, and all spring getting them cleared, tilled, and planted...lotsa work...


----------



## bombbudpuffa

Thats a nice plot Irish.


----------



## crazdad777

Yummy lookin stuff..


----------



## Bogart Mc Thunderdunk

that lava x berry is beautiful
:icon_smile:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

looks like a great Plot brother...mojo for a great and Bountiful Harvest

:48:


----------



## lindseyj

Great pics Irish. It seems that you have done a lot of work on these plants.


----------



## 7greeneyes

Very nice porn there, irish. thanks for sharing.


----------



## Irish

:d


----------



## ozzydiodude

The above is actually the place leprechauns' hide their pot of gold


----------



## Rosebud

Ya kinda want to tiptoes thru that patch of glorious hemp...pretty picture too.


----------



## Irish

more gold...


----------



## 7greeneyes

It's like a magicool :icon_smile: jungoo....:stoned::fly::stoned:

Love it man, you got more energy then I do brother....


----------



## Irish

16 foot tree...


----------



## Irish

40 car pile up dope...


----------



## powerplanter

Beautiful Irish.


----------



## brimck325

better get some shut eye bro, gonna be a busy october!!!


----------



## Irish

couple more happy shots. harvest is well underway. peace...


----------



## ozzydiodude

See told you I wouldn't show up in pics


----------



## Irish

(wifi og x strawberry alien kush)... 

............

everyone loves this smoke. low odor, sweet strawberry taster, lip smacker. buzz is beastie. thanks to everyone involved in making this girl, and getting her into our gardens. props. y'all keep rocking the grow scene, we'll keep rocking the grows. (irish, b-bud, 2jays)...outlaws4life... 

.............


----------



## powerplanter

That's beautiful man... keep rocking it!!  Sounds like some good stuff.


----------



## Irish

bud line...


----------



## Rosebud

Wow Irish, and I have been whining about trimming... Amazing job.


----------



## kaotik

beautiful man 
congrats on a successful season


----------



## 4u2sm0ke

:yay:


look at all those Buds


----------



## Dan K. Liberty

Wow.  Indoor, outdoor, anywhere, everywhere!  Mad skills.

Congrats & much respect, Irish

:48:


----------



## Irish




----------



## gorickyourself

Man oh!Man everything sure looks sweet!! Question?You only use molasses?No,teas or [email protected]?That hash looks like heaven!


----------



## sunakard2000

wow man insane harvest... lol its hard to tell from those pics of the bud hanging... is that friken 7 runs of rope compleatly FILLED with buds? thats a TON!!! lol by the way what was that 16ft tall tree? that thing was amazing lookin lol a true giant, hopefuly it gave nice fat buds and alot of them.


----------

